# Jewel T5 high-lite.



## dazcoops (22 Jan 2009)

Hello.

Thinking about upgrading my T8 lighting unit for my jewel rio 240 to the new T5 high-lite units, im gonna be keeping discus.

They dont sell a bulb especially for plants so i was wondering which buld is the best for aquatics plants, ill purchase a day bulb and one other, but im not sure which one.

Dennerle make a special plant bulb for it, would this be the one to go for, or would the jewel nature or colour bulbs be better?  

Has anyone had any experiance with the jewel T5 high-lite? noticed any benifits?

Thanks

Darren.


----------



## YzemaN (22 Jan 2009)

Hi-Lite is just Juwel marketing department at work. It just means that they're using T5 bulbs instead of T8. Also they make some non-standard length tubes that might be useful if your tank isn't 2, 3 or 4 feet and you want a cover. My 3 ft tank came with 2 ft bulbs, so only 2/3 of the tank was illuminated. I opted for a luminaire, but the choice is up to you.
As a general rule you need two full-length T5 bulb to grow most (if not all plants) successfully. Only a few plants will really need more than that, but if you're in a hurry to complete a scape for the next competition, you might want to get more. And if you have a deep tank and want carpeting plants you'll probably also need more light.
With regards to the bulbs it might be worth having a look at James' Planted Tank. Look under the 'On The Cheap' section. Aquatic plants don't really care about the specific spectrum of light (I believe there's a couple of good discussions on The Barr Report regarding this), so again the choice is up to you and what you think looks good. If you ask me paying 15 squid or more per bulb is a major waste of money.


----------



## Ed Seeley (22 Jan 2009)

I've got a day and nature on my rio 180 and like the colour they produce as well as the growth it achieves.  However the odd sized bulbs are a pain and expensive.  Maybe you might want to look into a lumiere?


----------



## Joecoral (22 Jan 2009)

Arcadia do J5 Plant pro tubes which fit the juwel t5 fittings, and are about half the price of the juwel t5 tubes (~Â£15 each iirc)


----------



## Ed Seeley (22 Jan 2009)

Joecoral said:
			
		

> Arcadia do J5 Plant pro tubes which fit the juwel t5 fittings, and are about half the price of the juwel t5 tubes (~Â£15 each iirc)



Still a lot more than those from Lampspecs though!     I want to buy cheap bulbs for my lighting, not to mention the greater choices of bulbs in the standard sizes too.


----------



## Nick16 (22 Jan 2009)

i have a 240 and it came with the old t8's. since then i have removed the old bulbs and bought some new ones for about Â£4 each. theni have got an arcadia I bar 120cm and now i will just get the tubes when i have the funds, i know which ones i need, therefore i have more lighting and will run the t5's for the whole photo period and then the t8's for a 3 or 4 hour mid day burst.


----------



## Joecoral (22 Jan 2009)

Ed Seeley said:
			
		

> Joecoral said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Luminaire it is then!


----------



## dazcoops (30 Jan 2009)

Joecoral said:
			
		

> Arcadia do J5 Plant pro tubes which fit the juwel t5 fittings, and are about half the price of the juwel t5 tubes (~Â£15 each iirc)




Whats the difference between J5 and T5?  Do thay juat call them J5 because they are T5s that fit the juwel High-lite range?


----------



## Ed Seeley (30 Jan 2009)

dazcoops said:
			
		

> Joecoral said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep!


----------

